# My Mischief of rats



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

Luna's babies. There are 3 males and 4 females. There's Orion, Mango, Aurora, Ruby, Biscuit, Felonee, and a male who dosen't have a name. They will all be for adoption in 4 weeks.








Tyler, the babies father.








This is the mother, Luna.








This is Lillian.








This is my old boy Nickoli.








This is my beautiful Blue rat, Bleu. She is also for adoption.


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Aw Naked babies! 

And I just have to say I love Bleu! She is soo gorgeous!


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

awww, thankies! The babies arn't naked anymore though. They're such little fuzz-balls! lol The rat thats your avatar is to die for(So cute!!)!


----------

